# how to prep v-cube 6x6 for speed?



## phanna (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey I'm sure there have been other threads on this, but I've been searching the internet, and this forum particularly, and haven't found any "in depth" answer to this question - yet I see videos of people solving their 6x6x6 with ease, flicking edges and having them turn, whereas I have to coax mine lest it explodes. Any input is appreciated, thank you!

I was into cubing a lot more on the high school math team; I'm 22 now and ordered the v-cube for fun last week, and I love it, but I just want to be able to work it faster without worrying about popping. Since I'm sure this has been discussed, a link to the answer would be most helpful -- apologies for forum clutter.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 27, 2008)

I tried to mod mine, as i was once showed on Twistypuzzles, and it failed.
Basically, something Frank Morris told me.
Its not the cube, theyre the same he uses, but its the accuracy of the turns.

Just practice, and it will pop less, since you will turn more accurately.


----------



## Ellis (Nov 27, 2008)

you just got it last week? In my experience it gets a little better over time, so its a little early to judge how the cube will perform in the long run. Also, a little lube helped mine somewhat. I didnt spray any inside, but I misaligned all the edges on each axis and wiped a lubed rag over each layer. Other than that theres not much I can personally say. accuracy of turns like cubes=life said is important, and with practice you will start to be able to move the cube better and avoid pops more often. A month after using mine, I was popping much less than in the first week, so give it a little time and you'll get more used to the cube.


----------



## Dene (Nov 27, 2008)

Cubes=Life said:


> Just practice, and it will pop less, since you will turn more accurately.



I disagree. I can take 60+ seconds for a normal 3x3x3 part of a 6x6x6 solve and have the cube attempt-to / actually pop many times, despite my turning slowly and accurately. Other times I can take 40 seconds for the 3x3x3 part of the solve, turning quickly and inaccurately, and not have a single problem (or at least, not actually have a pop).
I think my 6x6x6 has its own mind and sometimes it is just in a bad mood.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

Lol, I've just bought one, it is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow, was it a waste of money? Is it actually any good? And does the clicking stop in time? And what causes the clicking.


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2008)

After doing my own mod, my V6 is now super duper. I might make a video sometime showing what I did, it isn't hard.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

Dene said:


> After doing my own mod, my V6 is now super duper. I might make a video sometime showing what I did, it isn't hard.



Please do, and make it VEERY detailed for the slow catching on people in here...  (me)


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

Dene, do you have any solves of you, what is your youtube channel?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 9, 2008)

Ya please Dene, make that video, I watched MeMyselfandPi's video but I would like a more in depth one i think. Especially showing how to sand the pieces. Thatd be great.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm not too keen on that MeMyselfandPi fella, He seems to think the amount of subscribers matters more than anything, its quite silly, I don't think he has one video of him "speedsolving" His videos might well be interesting, but as a person I'm not a fan..


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 10, 2008)

More subscribers = More $$$. He wants to advertise on his channel. The more subscribers he has, the more money he may get (I think).

It's all about the money. ;D


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 10, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> More subscribers = More $$$. He wants to advertise on his channel. The more subscribers he has, the more money he may get (I think).
> 
> It's all about the money. ;D



Isn't everything? He thinks he is above people because he is home schooled, you can so tell that.


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 10, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> I'm not too keen on that MeMyselfandPi fella, He seems to think the amount of subscribers matters more than anything, its quite silly, I don't think he has one video of him "speedsolving" His videos might well be interesting, but as a person I'm not a fan..


He is not relatively fast at speedcubing, so I think that's the main reason why he doesn't post a lot of speedcubing videos. He averages like 40 seconds on 3x3, and I think he's smart enough to know that most people would be bored watching a 40 second solve (no offense mymyselfandpi if you're reading this).

And he makes great tutorials, what's wrong with that? I mean badmephisto on YouTube makes a lot of great tutorials, and only has a couple of speedcubing videos. Do you not like him?


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 10, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not too keen on that MeMyselfandPi fella, He seems to think the amount of subscribers matters more than anything, its quite silly, I don't think he has one video of him "speedsolving" His videos might well be interesting, but as a person I'm not a fan..
> ...



I'm not implying I dislike him because he doesn't post speed solving videos, I'm just saying he seems a bit mmm. I enjoyed his tutorials. I'm not saying he makes bad videos.


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2008)

I put my mod video in my solve video here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7802


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 10, 2008)

Does this mod just help with popping, or does it help with the clicking too?


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2008)

My one is only for the popping. For the clicking see the memyself&pi mod: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7614


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 10, 2008)

Ohh well I dont think the clicking is all that bad, I think I will try your mod first then see if I still mind the clicking without so many pops.


EDIT: This mod worked great! I no longer have to deal with pops, and I am happy to say the cube also turns a bit better now thanks to this. My solve times have dropped now that I dont have to be so careful with my turns and I can actually speedcube.

Now I have a question for you Dene, do you think it is safe to lube the V6 now? I had heard that lubing it will only make it worse and pop even more, but now that I have practically eliminated that problem, would it be ok to lube it?

Sorry to bump this, but I wanted everyone to know this mod works.


----------

